# The big step is tomorrow...



## Rawmerz (Jan 20, 2016)

So it has been 3 months since I have posted my introduction on this site. Since then i've done a lot of research and lurking on this forum and, i jave taken the big step and left family and friends behind and moved to the US (born here) with the intent of joining the SOF community. But in 3 months my ideas changed while talking to recruiters, while the goal remains the same, the path has changed and i am now in DEP for the marines.
As so, i have the intention of joining MARSOC, that is and will be my goal.
Now, i recently went to meps and i have done my ASVAB in which i scored 85, which took my mind off of joining infantry... I am now really interested in Intel because not only will it make me have a better and wider view in the marine corps, as it will also give me more responsabilities which will help me mature as an individual, and, it will obviously provide me an amazing skillset to use outside of the military, if i so desire.
Now where the problem comes, will i, as an intel guy, be able to apply for MARSOC (i have a friend who did intel in the army and they told him he couldnt go for SF because is skillset was too valuable, he is now retired) and if so, what are my realistic chances of making it through? (Most of what i hear is recon and infantry are the vast majority of guys who get selected at A&S)
And i am really curious about another mos, 0211 (counter intel), will i, with sof aspirations, be able to join counter intel later down the road and then apply for MARSOC? What exatly is the job 0211 does, i haven't seen explicit information anywhere? And what is the type of work 0211 does with recon and MARSOC?
Thank you,
(Admin Edit per the Member's request)


----------



## AKkeith (Jan 20, 2016)

I scored higher than you on the ASVAB. Joined the infantry. I had ungodly responsibility for a teen ager/ young adult. It matured me immensely. As well as it provided me an excellent skill set I use outside of the military. 

It's cool if you don't want to go infantry but dude, don't come in here and try to degrade the infantry. You'll learn real quick. Who do you think Intel is there for? The infantry. Who's supply there for? The infantry. Who's admin there for? The infantry. Everyone is there to support the Lance Corporal infantryman in completing the mission.


----------



## digrar (Jan 20, 2016)

Every second or third bloke in the Infantry has the goods to do any job in the military, it's not knuckle dragging central.


----------



## Molinaro (Jan 20, 2016)

Seems like you have a lot more research to do


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 20, 2016)

My initial thoughts about your post have already been covered very well by @AKkeith , so I will not belabor the point.

Since you mention in your first post that English may not be your first language, allow me to offer some well intended education :

- Marine is always capitalized
- Marine Corps is always capitalized
- The word "I" is always capitalized
- The word Recon is always capitalized
- SOF is always capitalized

Good luck.


----------



## Rawmerz (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm sorry if i sounded disrespectful, it was not my intent to degrade infantry. Sorry if it sounded like that, i know i have a lot to learn and mature yet.
Thank you for your service and advice.


----------



## NathanRSF (Jan 22, 2016)

Excuse me if I'm overstepping it. I apologize if I am. Rawmerz, please listen to these guys. It will greatly benefit you as it has me. I would first start by applying what Ooh-Rah said in his previous post, "The word "I" is always capitialized". These guys are Military/SOF guys that take the time out of their day to help out you and myself. Biggest thing that I've learned from the site is to learn from your mistakes and pay attention to detail. No disrespect, just some helpful advice.

Good Luck!


----------



## Rawmerz (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you for the advice, I'll definitely keep that in mind, my english is not perfect at the moment but I will try my hardest to correct it.
Thank You


----------



## Teufel (Jan 22, 2016)

Rawmerz said:


> So it has been 3 months since I have posted my introduction on this site. Since then i've done a lot of research and lurking on this forum and, i jave taken the big step and left family and friends behind and moved to the US (born here) with the intent of joining the SOF community. But in 3 months my ideas changed while talking to recruiters, while the goal remains the same, the path has changed and i am now in DEP for the marines.
> As so, i have the intention of joining MARSOC, that is and will be my goal.
> Now, i recently went to meps and i have done my ASVAB in which i scored 85, which took my mind off of joining infantry... I am now really interested in Intel because not only will it make me have a better and wider view in the marine corps, as it will also give me more responsabilities which will help me mature as an individual, and, it will obviously provide me an amazing skillset to use outside of the military, if i so desire.
> Now where the problem comes, will i, as an intel guy, be able to apply for MARSOC (i have a friend who did intel in the army and they told him he couldnt go for SF because is skillset was too valuable, he is now retired) and if so, what are my realistic chances of making it through? (Most of what i hear is recon and infantry are the vast majority of guys who get selected at A&S)
> ...



Why don't you go recon?  You can always take A&S once you hit corporal after doing a deployment or two in the fleet.  MARSOC and HUMINT are not entry level MOSes.  The infantry will harden your body and mind as well as teach you leadership, marksmanship, and small unit tactics.  I couldn't possibly see how that could help you in a special operations career.


----------



## Rawmerz (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you for the input Teufel. I am seriously considering it, because I just found out I won't be able to go Intel due to the need of a high secret clearence and, having spent my whole life in another country doesn't help (once in the Marine Corps it can happen though, that's what I've been told).
Problem is lack of contracts for Recon. Could you possibly tell me if this is true, I heard they were asking for people straight from MCT (whitch means picking people that chose any MOS I think). Is this information reliable at all?
Now here's where the problem comes in, I don't have a swimming background, but I have 5 months in DEP, could I realisticly compete with others if I do just pool swimming and no ocean swimming?


----------



## Renholder (Jan 22, 2016)

I've heard from a few recent graduates of SOI East that they didn't ask for volunteers. Not sure about West, but these things change so it's hard to predict which contract is right for you. I'm switching to a Recon contract because I don't want my prepping to go to waste.


*DO NOT ACCEPT THIS POST AS BEING ACCURATE OR VALID IN ANY WAY.

PARDUS: MODERATOR.*


----------



## 8654Maine (Jan 22, 2016)

Rawmerz, good luck in your endeavor.  You are doing more than many so-called "citizens".  Strive!


----------



## Teufel (Jan 22, 2016)

They will screen for recon candidates out of SOI west.


----------



## Rawmerz (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you 8654Maine, I've been thinking about this for 3 years, and with the behavior of growing generations, it pisses me off on how they think about the military... Patriotism is dying.
But back to the post. I'm from the East coast :/
I don't want to step the line and ask for information that could already be here, but, if I go for another MOS (lack of contracts for Recon and Infantry), apply for Recon later and, imagine I get dropped, do I go back to infantry or my other MOS?
Is there a way to speed up the process to go Recon if I don't have the option to go directly to it with contract?
And a really important one, would going Recon, gaining maturity and a lot of skills, be better for then applying for MARSOC, or, would it be better to apply for MARSOC directly after my prior MOS, given the fact that I'll learn the skills i need there?


----------



## Rawmerz (Jan 22, 2016)

Renholder, how are you going to switch for Recon contract? Last time I checked with my recruiter there weren't any available.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 22, 2016)

Rawmerz said:


> Thank you 8654Maine, I've been thinking about this for 3 years, and with the behavior of growing generations, it pisses me off on how they think about the military... Patriotism is dying.
> But back to the post. I'm from the East coast :/
> I don't want to step the line and ask for information that could already be here, but, if I go for another MOS (lack of contracts for Recon and Infantry), apply for Recon later and, imagine I get dropped, do I go back to infantry or my other MOS?
> Is there a way to speed up the process to go Recon if I don't have the option to go directly to it with contract?
> And a really important one, would going Recon, gaining maturity and a lot of skills, be better for then applying for MARSOC, or, would it be better to apply for MARSOC directly after my prior MOS, given the fact that I'll learn the skills i need there?



You can lat move to Recon after going to the fleet but you would not be able to then take selection for MARSOC because you almost certainly become too senior.  I would imagine it's a preferable to get a brand new ITC graduate in your team who has already gone through BRC, airborne, freefall, dive, sniper and SERE then bulk fuel school.


----------



## pardus (Jan 22, 2016)

Renholder said:


> I've heard from a few recent graduates of SOI East that they didn't ask for volunteers. Not sure about West, but these things change so it's hard to predict which contract is right for you. I'm switching to a Recon contract because I don't want my prepping to go to waste.



You've heard from...?

Do Not give advice when you have nothing solid to give.
Hearsay is worthless on this site and will not be accepted or tolerated. understood?


----------



## Teufel (Jan 23, 2016)

Renholder said:


> I've heard from a few recent graduates of SOI East that they didn't ask for volunteers. Not sure about West, but these things change so it's hard to predict which contract is right for you. I'm switching to a Recon contract because I don't want my prepping to go to waste.
> 
> 
> *DO NOT ACCEPT THIS POST AS BEING ACCURATE OR VALID IN ANY WAY.
> ...



Right now they don't screen guys at SOI east.  We probably should but there isn't any reconnaissance staff at SOI East to do so.


----------



## Renholder (Jan 23, 2016)

pardus said:


> You've heard from...?
> 
> Do Not give advice when you have nothing solid to give.
> Hearsay is worthless on this site and will not be accepted or tolerated. understood?



My apologies. Won't happen again.



Teufel said:


> Right now they don't screen guys at SOI east.  We probably should but there isn't any reconnaissance staff at SOI East to do so.



Is the screening right off the plane or is MART there to let you get back into shape?


----------



## Teufel (Jan 23, 2016)

Renholder said:


> My apologies. Won't happen again.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the screening right off the plane or is MART there to let you get back into shape?



I'm not sure when they screen guys.  It isn't right off the plane but I don't think there is a set time when they do it though.  The screener is to accept Marines into MART. It's basically a beefed up PFT with the old first class swim qual.  They may have changed it but it's nothing exciting.  3 mile run, 500m swim, sit ups, pullups, 30 minute tread, 50m underwater cross over.


----------



## LeftFootRightFoot (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm probably beating a dead horse here a bit, but I figured I'd drop a nickel in this piggy bank. Don't let the traditional stereotype of the infantry sway your decision. I scored a 96 ASVAB, graduated from a well known university with honors and two majors and I'm a Lance Corporal in the infantry. I've met both the smartest guys and the dumbest guys in the infantry, and I mean that sincerely for both directions. 

Now why did I join the infantry? Probably for the same reason I'm training for A&S. The job's all fine and dandy, but the real calling for me is the family. It just seems hard wired into me. It felt like that's where in the puzzle of society my piece fit in, and I wanted to be around fellow "crazies." The guys with heart who weren't just there to do a 9-5 for a paycheck. I'm not saying other MOSs aren't like that because I have friends in the wing who tell me of some hellish working schedules, but the "Steve-Os" and the "Johnny Knoxvilles" I'm looking for don't hang out there.

At the end of the day it really comes down to I just love laughing and I've never laughed more than with my guys. Life's a roller coaster and if you want to get the highest highs, you're going to have to stomach the lowest lows. We're all searching for our sense of completion, or personal satisfaction, or peace, or whatever you want to label it and the only real way to get there is relentlessly following your heart and constant growth and development. As I'm sure you've learned by now, don't ever utter the phrase "I'm too smart for the infantry," or any rendition of that again. One, it's flat out ignorant and wrong; and two, it's probably the worst thing you could say to a grunt besides "Have you killed anyone?" because not only is it insulting, but in the infantry that phrase is heard as, "I was too much of a little girl to go infantry so this is the excuse I like to use to try and elevate myself above you because your accomplishments make me feel bad about myself."

Additionally, if you want to go SOF there isn't really a better environment to prepare for it than in the infantry, but whatever you decide don't let it be because your ASVAB is "too high." It's simply a test of how you do academically and honestly doesn't have much correlation to how well you can do a job, barring you don't score ridiculously low. Being a good test taker doesn't make your pack lighter or your sight picture sway less.


----------

